# Bucknasty string users....



## bowjunkie2 (Dec 12, 2004)

Just finished putting my Bucknasty custom string's decal on my truck and boy does it look good ! Their being made by Mighty_mace,(another fellow AT'er) for a good price. Just so pleased with the quality and price of these strings that I figured I let all my buds know !


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

I have a set of Bucknasty's strings, he is a true master and his strings are high quality and built to your liking. My bow shoots even faster now and love the color combo I let John come up with. 

He will build all my strings from now on! For the price and for what you get, its hard not to have Bucknasty build your strings!


----------



## Bow Walker (Aug 28, 2004)

bowjunkie2 said:


> Just finished putting my Bucknasty custom string's decal on my truck and boy does it look good ! Their being made by Mighty_mace,(another fellow AT'er) for a good price. Just so pleased with the quality and price of these strings that I figured I let all my buds know !


PICS!??!


----------



## Hayseedcaver (Jan 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## bill_rollins (Jul 13, 2005)

*ttt*

back up top as I love my bucknasty strings as well


----------



## HCAman (Nov 3, 2003)

Hey Bowjunkie2, lets see a pic of that decal...


----------



## bowjunkie2 (Dec 12, 2004)

Pic's will be coming . Gotta get new battery for my digital. Found out those generic ones are no good!


----------



## bowjunkie2 (Dec 12, 2004)

Hey guy's, heres the pics of my







02 Tundra and Bucknasty decal .


----------



## bowjunkie2 (Dec 12, 2004)

another


----------



## dmasr (Feb 4, 2003)

*Bucknasty Strings*

Just put my new Bucknasty strings & cables on my Wheeler Bow & boy they look sharp. High quality. The fit & finish is top notch. I put about 30 arrow through tonight & no movement. I will put more through it tomorrow & check it again, but I don't think it is going to move. Thanks John. I will spread the word up hear in Michigan.
Thanks
dmasr


----------



## jsasker (May 7, 2003)

I have only heard good things about the bucknasty strings.I have not used 'em yet,but when i need my next strings i will be trying themgossip: i just gotta know first hand):darkbeer:


----------



## wihunter402 (Nov 29, 2005)

jsasker said:


> I have only heard good things about the bucknasty strings.I have not used 'em yet,*but when i need my next strings i will be trying them*gossip: i just gotta know first hand):darkbeer:


If you don't have BuckNasty stings on then you NEED NEW STRINGS. They are on ALL the bows in my house. After all friends (and family) don't let friends shoot bows withOUT BuckNasty strings.:wink:


----------



## dmasr (Feb 4, 2003)

*Bucknasty Strings*

I took my Bucknasty Strings & cables on my Wheeler Bow to the State Championships on 7-27-07 & 7-28-07. On the Friday team shoot there were two of us shooting Bucknasty strings & our team took first. Then on Saturday they performed great, no stretch or cam timing issues. I won the Open B class with these strings & cables. My Wheeler Bow loves these Thanks John for such a quality product. Bye the way these strings were only 4 days old with about 60 arrow through them before the shoot.
dmasr


----------



## Camo (Jan 12, 2005)

I see no pics, just red "x's"....:sad:


----------



## A.N.T.S. David (Aug 15, 2007)

Camo, me too


----------



## VThokie10 (Apr 18, 2007)

*Bucknasty String choices...*

I just talked with John via PM and he sent me the price list. Which strings did most of you get? One choice was about $10-$15 bucks cheaper (I think the more expensive ones have all halo serving?). I will only be bowhunting and I have a 2007 Allegiance. Thanks for any help!


----------

